# Orchid mantis-Hymenopus coronotus



## Frogparty (Jul 13, 2012)

A few shots of the female when she was a nymph, plus some mating pics...enjoy! Cool to see a few other mantid keepers on here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tech (Jul 13, 2012)

nice mantis and setup


----------



## Gilberator (Jul 13, 2012)

Mantids are so crazy and this is no exception...Very nice looking specimen!!!! I believe I will be giving these a try in the future


----------



## RobynTRR (Jul 16, 2012)

Really beautiful, thanks!


----------



## oldmanofthesea (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful photos of a striking animal! Thanks for the post. Ron


----------



## ahicks51 (Jul 16, 2012)

The orchids themselves are a very nice touch. Excellent work.


----------



## Frogparty (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! She is very content in there for sure


----------



## macj1983 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cool!!! Nice pics to


----------



## jarmst4 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very cool. What is the lifespan on those?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous mantis!


----------

